# What is a good survival vehichle under 5,000$?



## outdoorsman123

Hello everyone im looking to purchase my first vehicle it will be used mainly for school and some hunting and camping maybe some off roading i was looking into getting a 4x4 ford rangers at first because there are fleets lots of them that are used by termite/ landscaping/cable company's and parts seem easier to find and are a little better on gas than a full size but the cab and bed are small so id like to open my search to other vehicles, tomorrow i might meet with a gut selling a 1995 toyota 4runner but im sure there are other vehicles out there any suggestions would b much appreciated what do you think is a good survival vehicle?


----------



## outdoorsman123

What do you guys think? Its under 5,000$ but is there any other vehicles that are good with a solid reputation?


----------



## Coastal

I'd go '96 and up. Newer body style, less rust issues, and you get the 3.4l v6 which is a way nicer motor to drive. '96 to 02 i think, I bought one for $2300. I then added some stuff and its a decent vehicle.


----------



## Turtle

Jeep Cherokee (XJ). Built from 1984 until 2001, I believe? More reliable than a Toy (yeah, I said it...) and the parts are EVERYWHERE. Very plentiful and easy to work on, good room inside, and pretty capable offroad.


----------



## Tirediron

what ever 4x4 is very common to the area that you plan to survive in, so that scavenging parts is easier, now and in the future. if you go Ford, do some research into the engine to make sure that it is not some one off oddball thing. If you have room plan on getting a similar parts donor , that can save you lots of time and money.


----------



## cowboyhermit

I have been really impressed with rangers, particularly the older ones (pre-1993) problem is most of them have tons of miles so unless you are mechanically inclined or can find one with low miles:dunno:
Later models are essentially Mazda, which is not a bad thing, just fyi.

With a question like this you will get as many answers as people


----------



## Coastal

Turtle said:


> Jeep Cherokee (XJ). Built from 1984 until 2001, I believe? More reliable than a Toy (yeah, I said it...) and the parts are EVERYWHERE. Very plentiful and easy to work on, good room inside, and pretty capable offroad.


That's some funny stuff. Lol.


----------



## mojo4

I like the full size GM models. Silverados tahoes suburbans and the GMC twins. You can get a nice one pretty cheap. I just picked up a 98 super cab 2500 silverado 4x4 for 1300 bucks. 112K miles and the 5.7 engine that takes a shot from a .50 cal to kill! Plus there are plenty of parts everywhere if you need one. And with a full tank you usually have a 400 mile range. Since they are the best sellers there are plenty of wrench monkeys who work on them if you don't.


----------



## Turtle

mojo4 said:


> I like the full size GM models. Silverados tahoes suburbans and the GMC twins. You can get a nice one pretty cheap. I just picked up a 98 super cab 2500 silverado 4x4 for 1300 bucks. 112K miles and the 5.7 engine that takes a shot from a .50 cal to kill! Plus there are plenty of parts everywhere if you need one. And with a full tank you usually have a 400 mile range. Since they are the best sellers there are plenty of wrench monkeys who work on them if you don't.


We use Tahoes and Suburbans at work (or DID, until they switched us to the stupid soccer-mom new Exploders) and have always really liked the Tahoe. I thought seriously about buying one last fall. Good trucks.


----------



## Saoirse

I'm a fan of used cargo vans with 4x4.


----------



## outdoorsman123

The more answers the better!  id like to hear everyones point of view and im open to all suggestions more please! I like what im hearing so far what else is out there for under 5,000$?


----------



## crabapple

If you have the time, money & skills.
The older SUV are cheaper & you can pick up a second one for parts if your BOL is way out/off the grid.
We have a 1966 ford with a straight 6 cylinder, 3 speed, very common, have a spare 6 cylinder with a 3 speed. My son has a 350 V8- auto trans, C10 1972 pick up for pulling, but it burns gas, so it will be for work around the BOL.
Get a Haynes repair manual, so you can learn how your Automotive works.
Even if you have a mechanic work on it now, you need to have hands on knowledge.
Knowledge is power,Skill is trade, experience is priceless.


----------



## GaryS

What Turtle said.


----------



## FatTire

i recently picked a 95 full size chevy extracab for a grand. everything works n runs well. i plan on making it a beast as time n money permits. if you do the work yourself, 5k can build a pretty tough n reliable daily driver/ bug out vehicle


----------



## hiwall

If you go Jeep get the 4.0L straight six engine. Lots of power and over 20 MPG. Then at least the engine will last
One son has a 4runner and has put many miles on it(a good machine).
Another son has a older Dodge Dakota that he has had good luck with.


----------



## mojo4

Turtle said:


> We use Tahoes and Suburbans at work (or DID, until they switched us to the stupid soccer-mom new Exploders) and have always really liked the Tahoe. I thought seriously about buying one last fall. Good trucks.


Usually with ex gov ones there is much better schedeuled maintenance since it gets done at the motor pool. Plus they are usually wired up for radios and antennas and those nifty spotlights in case zombie deer strike at night!! Just ask the blues brothers. They bought an old cop car and made it to Chicago!


----------



## Geek999

You need to spell out your needs or this thread will just be a list of everyone's personal favorite. For instance for someone with a family, I'd probably suggest a SUV. For an individual or couple, a pickup might be a better choice. Questions I would ask include:

Is this going to be a daily driver as well?
Is this for a one way trip to a BOL or a PAW vehicle as Jerry D Young likes to use in his stories?
What range does this need between refills?
What improvements do I intend to make and is the cost of those part of the budget?
Is EMP part of my thinking?

Depending on your needs the choices could be quite different.


----------



## Tirediron

A good question to ask when planning on a survival vehicle is can I repair this my self , are parts, new and used, easy to find? If you for example choose a late 90s gm 350 vortec powered product you get a really solid platform that if needed could be converted to point or magneto ignition and carburation without a lot of difficulty these engines also provide good power and economy while giving you full size chassis robustness.


----------



## Mortblanc

My first word of wisdom are;

You do not pay $5,000 for a 1996 anything! Do not pay one penny more than the Kelly Blue book price for any truck. One pays only what is necessary to get the most vehicle for the dollars spent. YOU do not pay for someone else's hobby project. You do not pay over the value because the vehicle is pristine! 

Book price rules! Play hardball and get it for less than book if possible. There is a reason he wants to sell, exploit that! (I once bought a nice Mitsubishi truck worth $3000 for $200 because a co-worker had a fight with his wife over the truck's faded paint) 

My second words of wisdom; 

Get on Craigslist and see what is available in your area. Prices will vary widely. Look for the most value for your dollars. Do not get hung up on one brand or style.

Before you agree to buy go to the internet and get onto the user group forum for that vehicle. find out what the real benefits and the real weaknesses in the proposed vehicle. Are the things that go wrong most often fixable in the back yard? Very important: what kind of gas mileage does it get. I have had trucks that looked great, were exactly what I wanted, but got 8mpg. That is very common in full sized trucks built before 2000.

You are looking at Toyotas? Their owners have a running joke that the V6 gives the power of a 4cylender with the economy of a V8!

I have owned vehicles from every American maker still producing and some that are no longer in business. I have owned trucks made by everyone here and a few Japanese firms. Some were good, some were BAD!

Every Jeep I have owned was exceptional. I have owned Jeeps produced by: 

Willeys x 1
AMC x 3
Crysler x 2

Additionally I have owned 3 other vehicles with the straight 6 used in the Jeep until 2002.

Each of those vehicles gave me at least 100,000 miles without a major repair and all of them I have owned since 1980 have given me 200,000 with no major repairs.

Minor repairs are another story, and if you are not handy they can add up. Couple of weeks ago I got a quote for fixing the heater/AC and starter switch on my 1997 Cherokee. The quote was for $2,000 and change.

I fixed it myself for $50. $35 of that was for AC recharge kit. 

Do not spend $5000 on impulse. Do your homework.


----------



## readytogo

*Survival Vehicle?????*

I have images of a M88 , Is your mechanical know how good, you do you`re own maintenance and next to major repairs because the more complicated the vehicle the more it will be required of you maintained it, more electronic controls, electric sensors, thermal sensors, Eng. and Transmission computers, things to think about that under a tragic event or even not will cause major headaches to fix to include money. The EPA rules keep me from making changes to my vehicle to make it more mechanical friendly and even manufactures of after market parts have made change under the new laws to keep you from making changes to newer vehicles so with that in mind my idea of a good shtf vehicle is one without all the electronic gadgets nor electric doors/windows, something between 1960 to 1980 or pre computers,
4x4 depending in your neck of the woods,carburator equip engine, mechanical fuel pump(electric backup),and based on my past experiences in the woods, a good Warn winch.
Ps.Don`t buy one with a GPS,they just get you loss.


----------



## outdoorsman123

Well my needs are mainly just to get to school and work i dont want a lot of friends in my vehicle while im still a new driver im not a taxi and gas isnt cheap but id also like to take my family if i HAD to so guess what you guys! I bought a 1998 jeep cherokee SE im not sure what that means but the only bad thing about it is that its a 2wd :'( im not happy about that but everything else is immaculate! here she is!!  only one owner! 
I can fold the seats down that way i dont have to give any friends free rides and i can store more bugout gear mom and dad have their own vehichles but if i had to pick them up i can always fold the seat up again im happy with it! 








This is what i want her to look like when im finished even tho its not 4x4 id still like some nice all terrain tires and a winch to pull myself out if i ever get stuck what do you guys think?


----------



## LincTex

outdoorsman123 said:


> I bought a 1998 jeep Cherokee SE.
> ... the only bad thing about it is that its a 2wd


It's not a bad thing. Leave it just like it is!

The *MOST IMPORTANT THING* is NEVER do anything outside of what your budget will allow!

Make a good bug out bag, or a good "get home bag" that will work for your vehicle, and keep it in good shape!

Always keep good tires on it
Learn to use tire plugs
Buy a GOOD 12 volt compressor
Jumper Cables
Good tow strap
A good jack and 4-way lug wrench
spare fuses, wire and elctical tape
spare bulbs

Get a CD-ROM with a repair manual on it
Keep it lubed
learn to do our own oil changes

Who says 2WD is so bad? Didn't you watch this??
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f21/crown-vic-panther-platform-hillclimb-moab-utah-20550/


----------



## Tirediron

I don't know if this applies to your particular Jeep model, but for a while they used the same suspension on 2 wheel drives. if so a later conversion to 4x4 might be fairly easy with the right parts donor. but as the above post shows you can do a lot with a 2wd,


----------



## cowboyhermit

2 wheel drive is not that bad, your fuel mileage should be a bit better and a few less things to fix. You might want to consider a come along and a couple pulleys or a highlift jack and a chain, not as fun as a winch but can get the job done and are a lot cheaper.


----------



## Turtle

Tirediron said:


> I don't know if this applies to your particular Jeep model, but for a while they used the same suspension on 2 wheel drives. if so a later conversion to 4x4 might be fairly easy with the right parts donor. but as the above post shows you can do a lot with a 2wd,


This would be possible, buuuut....

Honestly, unless you have sunk a ton of money into it by the time you decide to do the conversion, you would be better off just using this one to get to school and work while saving money and looking for what you really want.

A 2wd Cherokee is still going to be more capable Offroad than a ton of vehicles. Honestly, on a worst case scenario where you are using this to escape a zombie apocalypse, you wouldn't be doing any hardcore rock crawling or mud bogging, anyhow. It doesn't need to be jacked to the sky to be useful off road.

Spend this time getting to know a local Jeep club and join them on some of their "newbie" runs. They will help you learn how to pick a line and actually navigate obstacles. I knew a guy who ran a trail in a Neon once, just to prove to the newbs that you don't need 4wd and ten inches of lift to have fun off road.

Also, check out JeepForum.com or a similar site and learn about your vehicle. I have had two XJs, and they are great vehicles. I can tell you that one downfall of the XJ is, since it is on a unibody platform, it requires about 4 inches of lift to clear 31 inch tires. That is, realistically, probably all the lift and tire that you will need. However, don't waste of money doing it to a 2 Wheel Dr. vehicle. Just save up, and buy a four-wheel-drive when you're ready.


----------



## LincTex

Turtle said:


> A 2wd Cherokee is still going to be more capable Offroad than a ton of vehicles. I knew a guy who ran a trail in a Neon once, just to prove to the newbs that you don't need 4wd and ten inches of lift to have fun off road.


Oh heck yes. MAN, I can tell some stories of what a 70's Datsun 510 is capable of!!



Turtle said:


> However, don't waste of money doing it to a 2 Wheel Dr. vehicle. Just save up, and buy a four-wheel-drive when you're ready.


I did a few major conversions like this, and it isn't worth it unless it is VERY custom. It's always easier to buy one factory made, unless the donor vehicle is FREE.

Enjoy your new rig, add the goodies I suggested and save your coins and buy one of these someday!


----------



## readytogo

crabapple said:


> If you have the time, money & skills.
> The older SUV are cheaper & you can pick up a second one for parts if your BOL is way out/off the grid.
> We have a 1966 ford with a straight 6 cylinder, 3 speed, very common, have a spare 6 cylinder with a 3 speed. My son has a 350 V8- auto trans, C10 1972 pick up for pulling, but it burns gas, so it will be for work around the BOL.
> Get a Haynes repair manual, so you can learn how your Automotive works.
> Even if you have a mechanic work on it now, you need to have hands on knowledge.
> Knowledge is power,Skill is trade, experience is priceless.


Somebody better pay attention here, crabapple is on the money and by the way I love your vehicles.:beercheer:


----------



## swjohnsey

Turtle said:


> Jeep Cherokee (XJ). Built from 1984 until 2001, I believe? More reliable than a Toy (yeah, I said it...) and the parts are EVERYWHERE. Very plentiful and easy to work on, good room inside, and pretty capable offroad.


What he said. You want something '89 or later with the straight six.


----------



## Tirediron

Turtle said:


> This would be possible, buuuut....
> 
> Honestly, unless you have sunk a ton of money into it by the time you decide to do the conversion, you would be better off just using this one to get to school and work while saving money and looking for what you really want.
> 
> If it has an axle that is the same, minus the third member it is an axle swap and adding a transfer case. if the stuff doesn't bolt right in then it is a conversion and as said not viable, but if it bolts in you get a unibody that hasn't (hopefully) been abused and is going to last far longer. Check into Cut out flares to see if the tires you want will clear without unnecessary lift and the associated head aches


----------



## Eddie

2001 ford Radner 94,000 miles. 
I bought to get in and out of our bug out location in the Ozarks. 
Great vehicle. 
In years past I've had several two wheel drive rangers, all good, reliable trucks, but I had to have the 4X4 to access the bug out location. 
Highly recommend one.


----------



## Boomy

My old rig- 1996 Town and Country
3.5" Rough Country lift


----------



## oldasrocks

Save up and buy a Knight XV.


----------



## LincTex

oldasrocks said:


> Save up and buy a Knight XV.


:thumbdown:

Who can afford one?


----------



## catdog6949

*older jeep or other 4 x 4*

I personally intend to buy older so , " No Computer" because of EMP and Solar flare scenarios. Also I have been doing most work on my own vehicles when I can too save money.

Cat and Turtle


----------



## outdoorsman123

Oooh thats bad ass where did you go for that paint job?


----------



## cnsper

outdoorsman123 said:


> Oooh thats bad ass where did you go for that paint job?


Rattle can aisle


----------



## questor

http://throwinwrenches.blogspot.com...id7|htmlws-main-bb|dl27|sec1_lnk3&pLid=364715


----------



## LincTex

questor said:


> Mr Softee ice cream truck


That thing is in MINT condition! I am glad the new owners will put it back to original.

The newspaper clipping says "the on-board generator will supply current enough for ten homes..." Yeah, as long as there is only a light bulb or two in each home, and that's it!


----------



## questor

ya gotta remember, that the article is from late 50's early 60's.
not many of the gadget and electricity consumers as there are now.
a good generator, back then, probably could have powered a few homes.


----------



## Mortblanc

questor said:


> ya gotta remember, that the article is from late 50's early 60's.
> not many of the gadget and electricity consumers as there are now.
> a good generator, back then, probably could have powered a few homes.


Yep, the average 1960 house might have had 5 light bulbs, fridge and a blower on the oil furnace.

1000 watts would have powered the whole house.


----------



## LincTex

of course.... it took some research, but I did find out that the trucks used Onan 10CW generators - yes, at 1000 watts per house you could run 10 houses - but ONLY if they did not use any high draw items (like electric water heater, dryer or oven/range)


----------

